# Grazing Stick Demonstration



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is a demo of using a grazing stick by Dr.Johnson of Purdue. If you would like a grazing stick you can get one at Purdue Forage Information

Here is the video:

YouTube - Dr. Keith Johnson-How to Use a Grazing Stick

Hope you find it helpful and a special thanks to Purdue for their training video.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Kieth Johnson is always interesting!


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a grazing stick in my pick-ups. Last few years about every pasture walk the Forage council has the USDA district conservationist always gives a demo and hands the sticks out.


----------

